# 

## rhein

https://satkurier.pl/news/193930/polsat-wchodzi-w-fotowoltaike-z-oferta-esoleo.html

----------


## d7d

Jest lepsza albo tańsza o przeciętnej?
Polsat kupił pakiet firmy Alleda która realizuje instalacje fotowoltaiczne, które oferuje za pośrednictwem firmy GEO Solar

Kolejny pośrednik czyli będzie drogo ale może będzie dobrze  :smile:

----------


## marcinbbb

Polsat obudził się trochę z ręką w nocniku 70% osób zainteresowanych PV już ma albo są w trakcie wybierania wykonawcy. Takie jest moje zdanie więc za dużo na tym nie ugrają szczególnie że przyznajcie z ręką na sercu kiedy ostatnio byliście w punkcie cyfrowego polsatu? Ja nigdy tam nie wchodziłem, a po PV już w ogóle bym nie wszedł.

----------


## tobiasz86

Polsat to dobrze prosperującą spółka, sztab zarządu i analityków widocznie wie co robi. Mało tego, posiadają bazę kilku - kilkunastu milionów osób którzy wyrazili zgodę na marketing. Prawdą jest, że kto się interesował pv to ruszył temat z programem mój prąd, ale są jeszcze ci, którzy się tym nie interesowali a mogą być chętni.

----------


## kryzys

Duża porządna firma z Polskim kapitałem więc może być całkiem w porządku ,

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Polsat obudził się trochę z ręką w nocniku 70% osób zainteresowanych PV już ma albo są w trakcie wybierania wykonawcy. Takie jest moje zdanie więc za dużo na tym nie ugrają szczególnie że przyznajcie z ręką na sercu kiedy ostatnio byliście w punkcie cyfrowego polsatu? Ja nigdy tam nie wchodziłem, a po PV już w ogóle bym nie wszedł.


Zupełnie się z tym nie zgadzam. Dane pokazują, że zainteresowanie fotowoltaiką, szczególnie w zakresie mikroinstalacji cały czas rośnie. Dopóki funkcjonuje program Mój Prąd, zainteresowanie na pewno nie spadnie. Zwłaszcza, że teraz, kiedy dołączyli fotowoltaikę w Czystym Powietrzu część osób zamiast do Mojego Prądu złoży wniosek do Czystego Powietrza, więc budżet się nieco poluzuje. Zresztą za parę lat fotowoltaika nie będzie już potrzebowała żadnego wsparcia żeby się cieszyć zainteresowaniem, bo technologia po prostu tanieje.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Zupełnie się z tym nie zgadzam. Dane pokazują, że zainteresowanie fotowoltaiką, szczególnie w zakresie mikroinstalacji cały czas rośnie. Dopóki funkcjonuje program Mój Prąd, zainteresowanie na pewno nie spadnie. Zwłaszcza, że teraz, kiedy dołączyli fotowoltaikę w Czystym Powietrzu część osób zamiast do Mojego Prądu złoży wniosek do Czystego Powietrza, więc budżet się nieco poluzuje. Zresztą za parę lat fotowoltaika nie będzie już potrzebowała żadnego wsparcia żeby się cieszyć zainteresowaniem, bo technologia po prostu tanieje.


Program Czyste Powietrze to kpina z ludzi. Często czas oczekiwania na kasę wynosi rok albo i więcej. 
W Mój Prąd przynajmniej na początku jeszcze jakoś to działało, ale powoli już też zaczynają mieć tyły i są tacy co czekają już 5 miesięcy.

----------


## casual

Ciekawie to się dopiero zrobi kiedy wejdzie w życie zapowiadane zamrożenie płac w budżetówce. I ci nieliczni kumaci, którzy jeszcze się ostali w urzędach i mają teraz do przerobienia po 400 wniosków na głowę dojdą do wniosku, że nie warto.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Program Czyste Powietrze to kpina z ludzi. Często czas oczekiwania na kasę wynosi rok albo i więcej. 
> W Mój Prąd przynajmniej na początku jeszcze jakoś to działało, ale powoli już też zaczynają mieć tyły i są tacy co czekają już 5 miesięcy.


Właśnie dlatego, że w Czystym Powietrzu tak długo się czekało na rozpatrzenie wniosku to wprowadzili nową wersję, która to składanie wniosków ma przyspieszyć. Teoretycznie teraz czas rozpatrywania ma wynosić nie więcej niż  30 dni, chyba że ktoś musi uzupełnić wniosek. Jedną z wprowadzonych zmian było dołączenie fotowoltaiki w ramach dotacji, bo wcześniej można było dostać tylko pożyczkę. Jest nadzieja, że po podsumowaniu jakiegoś dłuższego okresu działania Czystego Powietrza 2.0 efekty wyjdą lepsze. 

A co do tyłów w Moim Prądzie... zaczynają się coraz większe, to fakt, ale to właśnie odzwierciedla rosnące zainteresowanie fotwoltaiką. Przybywa wniosków więc nie nadążają.

----------


## marcinbbb

Moim zdaniem ten rok był krokiem milowym jeśli chodzi o PV i wzrost o 188% w stosunku do roku ubiegłego na tę chwilę. Więc moim zdaniem przyszłe lata będą tylko słabsze bo zainteresowanie było tak duże że osób których bym w życiu nie podejrzewał o posiadanie PV je zainstalowali. 
Tym samym Ci zdecydowani PV już mają, niezdecydowani czekają w kolejce na montaż.

----------


## fotohobby

Jasne... A do mnie podchodzą sąsiedzi, pytając "czy mi się to sprawdza", szwagier dopiero po pół roku (jak zobaczył, że wyprodukowałem więcej, niż półroczne zużycie + danina dla Tauronu) przekonał się, że to jednak lepsze  iż solary.
Rynek wciąż jest olbrzymi

----------


## gawel

> Moim zdaniem ten rok był krokiem milowym jeśli chodzi o PV i wzrost o 188% w stosunku do roku ubiegłego na tę chwilę. Więc moim zdaniem przyszłe lata będą tylko słabsze bo zainteresowanie było tak duże że osób których bym w życiu nie podejrzewał o posiadanie PV je zainstalowali. 
> Tym samym Ci zdecydowani PV już mają, niezdecydowani czekają w kolejce na montaż.


tu zadziałał owczy pęd i przynajmniej raz z korzyścią, wielkie dzięki dla naganiaczy którzy namawiali na przewymiarowane instalacje bo nadmiar prądu trafia gratis i zawsze to mniej zanieczyszczeń a że jakiś łoś za to zapłacił ojtam ojtam  :big tongue:

----------


## casual

Tym bardziej, że do przerobienia jest jakieś 80 mld a do tej pory wydaliśmy w porywach 500 mln  :big grin: 
Problem widzę tylko taki, ze ci to wejdą później mogą mieć dłuższy zwrot, bo takie dobre warunki rozliczania jak są teraz pewnie nie będą utrzymane przez 10 -20 lat.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Właśnie dlatego, że w Czystym Powietrzu tak długo się czekało na rozpatrzenie wniosku to wprowadzili nową wersję, która to składanie wniosków ma przyspieszyć. Teoretycznie teraz czas rozpatrywania ma wynosić nie więcej niż  30 dni, chyba że ktoś musi uzupełnić wniosek. Jedną z wprowadzonych zmian było dołączenie fotowoltaiki w ramach dotacji, bo wcześniej można było dostać tylko pożyczkę. Jest nadzieja, że po podsumowaniu jakiegoś dłuższego okresu działania Czystego Powietrza 2.0 efekty wyjdą lepsze.


Zamiast czytać doniesienia prasowe może warto sprawdzić jak ta SUPER NOWA WERSJA PROGRAMU od 15 maja działa. 
Ludzie którzy poskładali wnioski jeszcze w drugiej połowie maja nie odstali nawet potwierdzenia że ich wniosek został rozpatrzony, te 30 dni to fikcja !
A co dopiero mówić o rozliczeni wniosku o płatność, Kompletny wniosek potrafi być rozpatrywany w takich Katowicach nawet pół roku. To jest kpina z ludzi.

----------


## marcinbbb

> tu zadziałał owczy pęd i przynajmniej raz z korzyścią, wielkie dzięki dla naganiaczy którzy namawiali na przewymiarowane instalacje bo nadmiar prądu trafia gratis i zawsze to mniej zanieczyszczeń a że jakiś łoś za to zapłacił ojtam ojtam


Oj na zimę trzeba oszczędzać prąd mi na tę chwilę na zimę zostało 1,3MWh po opuście do zgarnięcia i chyba ze 200kWh z ubiegłego roku.

----------


## gawel

> Oj na zimę trzeba oszczędzać prąd mi na tę chwilę na zimę zostało 1,3MWh po opuście do zgarnięcia i chyba ze 200kWh z ubiegłego roku.


Po ilu latach zwróci się instalacja PV?

----------


## kulibob

> Duża porządna firma z Polskim kapitałem więc może być całkiem w porządku ,


Jak ceny paliwa na Orlenie

----------


## kulibob

> Oj na zimę trzeba oszczędzać prąd mi na tę chwilę na zimę zostało 1,3MWh po opuście do zgarnięcia i chyba ze 200kWh z ubiegłego roku.


To dużo 1500kWh to na ponad pół roku bytowego. Jam mam 800kWh drogiej na plusie i 300kwh  taniej na minusie. Zapłacę za tanią taryfę i tyle w temacie

----------


## marcinbbb

@Gaweł Nie wiem kiedy się zwróci panele na dachu 6 lat już leżą kiedyś liczyłem to byłem pi razy oko na 0.

@kulibob to bardzo mało szczególnie że grzeje klima w salonie, grzejnik olejowy w drugiej części domu, i grzałka w zasobniku cwu.
Klima przy -7*C bierze dobowo 13kWh, do tego grzejnik olejowy z 10kWh i grzałka cwu. też 10 kWh łyknie w sumie 33kwh na samo ogrzewanie a gdzie bytowe. 33kWh * 30 dni i 1MWh pykła. Liczę tak bardzo po łebkach ale w w grudniu ubiegłego roku zjadłem 655kWh.

----------


## kulibob

> @Gaweł Nie wiem kiedy się zwróci panele na dachu 6 lat już leżą kiedyś liczyłem to byłem pi razy oko na 0.
> 
> @kulibob to bardzo mało szczególnie że grzeje klima w salonie, grzejnik olejowy w drugiej części domu, i grzałka w zasobniku cwu.
> Klima przy -7*C bierze dobowo 13kWh, do tego grzejnik olejowy z 10kWh i grzałka cwu. też 10 kWh łyknie w sumie 33kwh na samo ogrzewanie a gdzie bytowe. 33kWh * 30 dni i 1MWh pykła. Liczę tak bardzo po łebkach ale w w grudniu ubiegłego roku zjadłem 655kWh.


No ja już tylko jadę na prądzie i szacuję zakup na poziomie 2000-3000kWh w taniej taryfie.
Zeszła zima większość grzania klimą i bytowe to 16kWh.
Jak doliczyć wodę 6kWh i w mrozy podłogówka  to w najzimniejsze miesiące średnio może wyjść z 30 kWh. Tyle że od marca kolektory i PV już załatwią już większość .Są 3-4 kijowych miesięcy i tu ten 1000zł trzeba będzie wydać.

----------


## d7d

> Duża porządna firma z Polskim kapitałem więc może być całkiem w porządku ,


Którą firmę masz na myśli?

PS
Sądzisz, że "z Polskim kapitałem" należy pisać dużą (wielką) literą?  :smile:  bo to jest polski kapitał?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Tyle że od marca kolektory i PV już załatwią już większość .Są 3-4 kijowych miesięcy i tu ten 1000zł trzeba będzie wydać.


Od marca już coś leci jednak u mnie Energa i rozlicza mnie co 2 miesiące i jak przegnę pałę w G11 to styczeń i luty może być kiepski i kosztowny. A zmieniać na G12 nie chcę.

----------


## gawel

marcinbbb kulibob niedocenianym pożeraczem prądu jest cwu bojler pobierał 8 kwh /24 100 litrów to rocznie ok 3 mwh , pc cwu 300 l pobiera 1,7 kwh na dobę

w tej chwili mam miesięczne zużycie wg czerwca zużycie w I -22kwh II -77kwh oraz autokonsumpcja 89 kwh razem 190 kwh cwu, gotowanie i zużycie bytowe.

----------


## kulibob

> Od marca już coś leci jednak u mnie Energa i rozlicza mnie co 2 miesiące i jak przegnę pałę w G11 to styczeń i luty może być kiepski i kosztowny. A zmieniać na G12 nie chcę.


Zmień rozliczenie na roczne oszczędzisz na opłatach stałych . A G12 samo z siebie wychodzi taniej

Ja sie bardziej listopada i grudnia boję niż stycznia i lutego  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

> marcinbbb kulibob niedocenianym pożeraczem prądu jest cwu bojler pobierał 8 kwh /24 100 litrów to rocznie ok 3 mwh , pc cwu 300 l pobiera 1,7 kwh na dobę


tylko marcinbb i ja mamy kolektory. Mnie ostatnie dwa miesiące kosztowało to niecałe 2kWh w taniej taryfie

----------


## gawel

> tylko marcinbb i ja mamy kolektory. Mnie ostatnie dwa miesiące kosztowało to niecałe 2kWh w taniej taryfie


 :hug:

----------


## marcinbbb

> Zmień rozliczenie na roczne oszczędzisz na opłatach stałych . A G12 samo z siebie wychodzi taniej
> 
> Ja sie bardziej listopada i grudnia boję niż stycznia i lutego


Gdyby Energa dawała takie możliwości chętnie bym to zrobił niestety w Energa masz 1 możliwą opcję rozliczenia co 2 MIESIĄCE i co byś nie robił nie zmienisz tego!
U mnie grzałka grzeje około 180l (bufor kombinowany) i muszę grzać bufor który później grzeje cwu i wychodzi mi 10kWh. Kolektory sprawdzają się w lato nawet awaryjnie odpalają ogrzewanie podłogowe i wygrzewają posadzki do 45*C w nowej chałupie. Wchodzisz z upału i masz jeszcze większy upał.
Kulibob jak DIY zrobiłeś ogrzewaną podłogę? Knułem o kotłe elektrycznym za 1000 PLN ale prądu mi braknie bo grzanych podłóg będzie ze 100m2 w 10 sekcjach układanych co 15 cm. Kocioł wygasiłem jakoś w maju jednak zdarzały się dni że żona kazała odpalić grzałkę do cwu nie było. Ale robię to z Sonoffa klikam w telefonie i załącza grzałkę w piwnicy,

U mnie indukcja zjada sporo prądu bo jak czasami włączę rano to wyłączam późnym wieczorem  :wink:

----------


## kulibob

Grzałka w rurze 2x1,5kW. Pompy po kotle zostały. A sterowanie na sonofie i w1209. Mi braknie na pewno prądu i nie mam z tym problemu było to najoptymalniejsze aby dopłacić za prąd niż kupić więcej  PV. Pewnie za kilka last będę żałował ale...
Kolektory mam wpięte pod drabinki w łazienkach lepiej byłoby pod podłogę ale nie chciałem już cudować z zaworem i wymiennikiem płytowym

----------


## marcinbbb

Z buforem jest prościej pchasz pompami gdzie chcesz tylko co z tego że w lato to się sprawdzi jeśli w zimę grzałka jest umieszczona nad poborem wody do podłogówki i co. przez rozwarstwienie temperatur wody nie mogę grzałką ugrzać podłogówki. Choć chodzi mi po łbie aby odpalić w tym roku podłogówkę z bufora aby chodziła cały czas (10 min chodzi i 10 min przerwy). Tym sposobem wystudzę dół bufora i może solary coś podgrzeją wodę choć przy 100% zachmurzeniu pewnie nic z tego nie będzie. Trzeba będzie kupić kapcie choć ich nie lubię.

----------


## gawel

> Z buforem jest prościej pchasz pompami gdzie chcesz tylko co z tego że w lato to się sprawdzi jeśli w zimę grzałka jest umieszczona nad poborem wody do podłogówki i co. przez rozwarstwienie temperatur wody nie mogę grzałką ugrzać podłogówki. Choć chodzi mi po łbie aby odpalić w tym roku podłogówkę z bufora aby chodziła cały czas (10 min chodzi i 10 min przerwy). Tym sposobem wystudzę dół bufora i może solary coś podgrzeją wodę choć przy 100% zachmurzeniu pewnie nic z tego nie będzie. Trzeba będzie kupić kapcie choć ich nie lubię.


Można oszczędzić trochę energii z uzysków z PV dzięki solarom w październiku dni są całkiem słoneczne a noce już chłodne, jak mi się wydaje to sezon grzewczy kiedyś zaczynał się we wrześniu tzn kilkanaście lat temu, obecnie od października

----------


## marcinbbb

Październik to jest jeszcze ciepło, klima i solary bez problemu my mówimy o grudzień, styczeń, luty kiedy jest totalna bida jeśli chodzi o słońce. Pamiętam pewien rekord z PV chyba ze stycznia wpadło 0,18kWh z 3,3kW  :smile:  Oszczędzanie wody z solarów ma szansę być do kiedy woda jest ciepła ale moja małżonka musi mieć wodę gorącą i sorry ja umyje się w 40*C a ona 50*C być musi. Czasami wchodzę po niej pod prysznic i mnie to parzy a ona mówi że była "taka w miarę"... Weź tu zrozum kobie w lato w pracy klimę ma 22*C a jak w domu ustawie 24*C to jest jej zimno. Nie wiem może kobiety mają inaczej skalibrowane termometry 22,34189*C jest OK ale 22,34200*C już jest za gorąco. Chyba coś w tym jest bo moja ogarnia histerezę kotła na 0,4*C a ja nawet nie poczuję.

----------


## bajprzeznet

Na bank Polsat wie że to jest jeszcze rynek gdzie jest i będzie ruch.
Wiadomo że beda tylko pośrednikiem - prosty układ - oni mają bazę klientów i ich będą łapać a wykonawca będzie robił, tak działa co druga branża. 

Skoro w Playu możesz kupić hulajnogę, te w Polsacie fotowoltaike  :smile: 

Może być tak ze ich stali klienci dostana od reki cały system na raty itp, czymś zawsze ludzi złapią.


Moim zdaniem ten rynek jeszcze bardziej się rozwinie, coraz więcej osób ma klimatyzacje, a to też prąd, za pare lat ludzie bedą zmuszeni wymieniać piece na ekogroszek/pellet i zaczną myśleć nad innymi rozwiązaniami.

----------


## kulibob

> Październik to jest jeszcze ciepło, klima i solary bez problemu my mówimy o grudzień, styczeń, luty kiedy jest totalna bida jeśli chodzi o słońce. Pamiętam pewien rekord z PV chyba ze stycznia wpadło 0,18kWh z 3,3kW  Oszczędzanie wody z solarów ma szansę być do kiedy woda jest ciepła ale moja małżonka musi mieć wodę gorącą i sorry ja umyje się w 40*C a ona 50*C być musi. Czasami wchodzę po niej pod prysznic i mnie to parzy a ona mówi że była "taka w miarę"... Weź tu zrozum kobie w lato w pracy klimę ma 22*C a jak w domu ustawie 24*C to jest jej zimno. Nie wiem może kobiety mają inaczej skalibrowane termometry 22,34189*C jest OK ale 22,34200*C już jest za gorąco. Chyba coś w tym jest bo moja ogarnia histerezę kotła na 0,4*C a ja nawet nie poczuję.


Mi to nawt pasuje w domu bliżej 24 niż 23 siedzę na gakach i pasuje  :smile: 
Jak masz nadmiar CWU to w okresie letnim możesz ciepła wodę pod zmywarkę podłączć a na zimę bypas i w sofcie przełączyć na zimną.. Wyszło ok 30% oszczędności na cyklu. w sezonie ciepłym 60kWh w trybie ECO przyoszczędzisz  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

> Na bank Polsat wie że to jest jeszcze rynek gdzie jest i będzie ruch.
> Wiadomo że beda tylko pośrednikiem - prosty układ - oni mają bazę klientów i ich będą łapać a wykonawca będzie robił, tak działa co druga branża. 
> 
> Skoro w Playu możesz kupić hulajnogę, te w Polsacie fotowoltaike 
> 
> Może być tak ze ich stali klienci dostana od reki cały system na raty itp, czymś zawsze ludzi złapią.
> 
> 
> Moim zdaniem ten rynek jeszcze bardziej się rozwinie, coraz więcej osób ma klimatyzacje, a to też prąd, za pare lat ludzie bedą zmuszeni wymieniać piece na ekogroszek/pellet i zaczną myśleć nad innymi rozwiązaniami.


NA moje to będzie tylko nastawione na dojenie klijenta. Drogo i marnie . Ajak nie będzie drogo to namepew marnie. Tak jak z COlumbus dochodzi dodatkowy pośrednik.

----------


## kryzys

> Którą firmę masz na myśli?
> 
> PS
> Sądzisz, że "z Polskim kapitałem" należy pisać dużą (wielką) literą?  bo to jest polski kapitał?


Noł koment :big lol:

----------


## gawel

> NA moje to będzie tylko nastawione na dojenie klijenta. Drogo i marnie . Ajak nie będzie drogo to namepew marnie. Tak jak z COlumbus dochodzi dodatkowy pośrednik.


Dokładnie, na domiar złego ciekawe jak jest w ewentualną gwarancją i rękojmią, zacznie się przerzucanie odpowiedzialności

----------


## marcinbbb

Na tym to polega przecież zapłaciłeś to bądź zadowolony a nie od razu z problemami że coś się popsuło. Skoro producent deklaruje 10 lat gwarancji to on deklaruje a nie wykonawca/podwykonawca. Sprzedający zarobił pakuje manele i jedzie na wakacje i średnio go interesuje czy u Ciebie działa. A gdzie jedzie do Czech spalić jointa jaką to zajebistą robotę zrobił  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Gwarantem jest sprzedawca, jaki widzisz w tym problem ?

----------


## marcinbbb

Wiesz zepsuł mi się inwerter GoodWe zadzwoniłem do sprzedawcy powiedział abym dzwonił do GoodWe Polska w Kaliszu. Więc kto jest gwarantem sprzedawca czy producent?

----------


## gawel

> Gwarantem jest sprzedawca, jaki widzisz w tym problem ?


Problem jest taki że jakiekolwiek prawa gwarancyjne czy rękojmię masz na podstawie dowodu zakupu, a Ty masz fakturę za montaż instalacji w swoim domu od upadłej firmy X , która znikła z powierzchni ziemi po 9 latach.a nie na zakup np falownika od producenta. Dlatego że wykoanwca ma fakture miesięczną na 15 tys PV i 100 falowników w tym oczywiście twoje PV +1 falownik. 

Idziesz więc do producenta z reklamacją gwarancyjną oraz faktura z firmy X a producent uprzejmie sugeruje ci zrobienie kupy w lesie i poddarcie się tą fakturą.

----------


## fotohobby

> Wiesz zepsuł mi się inwerter GoodWe zadzwoniłem do sprzedawcy powiedział abym dzwonił do GoodWe Polska w Kaliszu. Więc kto jest gwarantem sprzedawca czy producent?


Sprzedwca. Masz pełne prawo wysłać mu uszkodzony towar.

Oczywiście - przez pierwsze dwa lata standardowej gwarancji konsumenckiej. Jeśli gwarancja jest dłuższa - producent

----------


## fotohobby

> Problem jest taki że jakiekolwiek prawa gwarancyjne czy rękojmię masz na podstawie dowodu zakupu, a Ty masz fakturę za montaż instalacji w swoim domu od upadłej firmy X , która znikła z powierzchni ziemi po 9 latach.a nie na zakup np falownika od producenta. Dlatego że wykoanwca ma fakture miesięczną na 15 tys PV i 100 falowników w tym oczywiście twoje PV +1 falownik. 
> 
> Idziesz więc do producenta z reklamacją gwarancyjną oraz faktura z firmy X a producent uprzejmie sugeruje ci zrobienie kupy w lesie i poddarcie się tą fakturą.


Otóź to.
A kto upadnie wcześniej, Polsat, czy firma X ?

Poza tym - ja mam gwarwncją na instalację 3 lata od sprzedawcy i 10 od producenta falownika.
Producenta nawet nie interesuje FV, bo ma w systemie datę i miejsce uruchomienia falownika zna jego nr seryjny, wie, kiedy został zamówiony przez wykonawcę i to, czy jestem pierwszym i jedynym uźytkownikiem (czy np nie pochodzi z kradzieży).
Współczuję, że wybrałeś producenta sprzętu, który każe podciągać ci siè fakturami, ale wiedz, że nie wszyscy tak postępują.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Sprzedwca. Masz pełne prawo wysłać mu uszkodzony towar.
> 
> Oczywiście - przez pierwsze dwa lata standardowej gwarancji konsumenckiej. Jeśli gwarancja jest dłuższa - producent


Aha mam wysyłać towar przez pośrednika (sprzedawcę) aby finalnie i tak trafił do producenta? Zresztą mi inwerter popruł się 6 lat po instalacji firma sprzedawcy nadal istnieje producent też.

----------


## fotohobby

Sprzedawcę (wykonawcę) możesz mieć dwie ulice dalej i może to być wygodniejsze. Po 6 latach wiadomo - producent, bo on oferuje gwarancję rozszerzoną.

Przypominam tylko, że cała dyskusja wzièła siè od słów gawła że, sytuacja w której sprzedawca ma podwykonawców będzie wiązała się z przerzucaniem odpowiedzialności gwarancyjnej.

----------


## gawel

> Sprzedawcę (wykonawcę) możesz mieć dwie ulice dalej i może to być wygodniejsze. Po 6 latach wiadomo - producent, bo on oferuje gwarancję rozszerzoną.
> 
> Przypominam tylko, że cała dyskusja wzièła siè od słów gawła że, sytuacja w której sprzedawca ma podwykonawców będzie wiązała się z przerzucaniem odpowiedzialności gwarancyjnej.


teoretycznie to klient nie wiem jakie są prawa i obowiązki wzajemne oraz wobec klientów bo nie ma dostępu do umów wzajemnych podwykonawców. Nie jest też w ich interesie przyjmowanie tej odpowiedzialności dłużej niż wymaga KC. 

Dotychczas bez względu na rodzaj sprzętu zawsze wymagany był dowód zakupu i oby ta kwestia została uregulowana i wzięta pod uwagę przez gwaranta. Jedynie jak dotychczas to anprawa gwarancyjna samochodu nie wymagała faktury.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Sprzedawcę (wykonawcę) możesz mieć dwie ulice dalej i może to być wygodniejsze. Po 6 latach wiadomo - producent, bo on oferuje gwarancję rozszerzoną.


Nie wiem jak dla Ciebie ale dla mnie liczy się czas kiedy uszkodzony sprzęt będzie naprawiony, instalator/sprzedawca tylko sztucznie wydłużają ten czas. Ale OK firma która mi instalowała fotowoltaikę miała do mnie 230 km przyjechała i zainstalowała. Zakładając że inwerter by się popsuł 1,5 roku po instalacji wysyłam Inwerter 230 km dalej, aby finalnie trafił do Kalisza który jest oddalony od mojego punku zamieszkania jakieś 60km. Później Gwarant wysyła naprawiony inwerter do instalatora który odeśle mi sprzęt. Jak dla mnie cały proces "naprawy" przesunął się o jakieś 1,5 tygodnia kiedy sprzęt "krążył".

----------


## fotohobby

> teoretycznie to klient nie wiem jakie są prawa i obowiązki wzajemne oraz wobec klientów bo nie ma dostępu do umów wzajemnych podwykonawców. Nie jest też w ich interesie przyjmowanie tej odpowiedzialności dłużej niż wymaga KC. 
> 
> Dotychczas bez względu na rodzaj sprzętu zawsze wymagany był dowód zakupu i oby ta kwestia została uregulowana i wzięta pod uwagę przez gwaranta. Jedynie jak dotychczas to anprawa gwarancyjna samochodu nie wymagała faktury.



Mnie nie interesuje, "jakie są prawa i obowiązki wzajemne", bo jako klient mam podpisaną umowę z jedną że stron.
Jeśli ktoś ma w Columbusie 15 lat gwarancji (czy ile tam dają) to nie interesują go umowy wzajemne, bo ma umowę z jedną firmą, która się do czegoś zobowiązała.

Więc, jeśli Polsat zechce dać 10 lat gwarancji, to będzie 10 lat gwarantem. Podwykonawcy nic do tego nie mają.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie wiem jak dla Ciebie ale dla mnie liczy się czas kiedy uszkodzony sprzęt będzie naprawiony, instalator/sprzedawca tylko sztucznie wydłużają ten czas. Ale OK firma która mi instalowała fotowoltaikę miała do mnie 230 km przyjechała i zainstalowała. Zakładając że inwerter by się popsuł 1,5 roku po instalacji wysyłam Inwerter 230 km dalej, aby finalnie trafił do Kalisza który jest oddalony od mojego punku zamieszkania jakieś 60km. Później Gwarant wysyła naprawiony inwerter do instalatora który odeśle mi sprzęt. Jak dla mnie cały proces "naprawy" przesunął się o jakieś 1,5 tygodnia kiedy sprzęt "krążył".


Ale czy ktoś Ciebie zmusza do egzekwowania gwarancji u sprzedawcy ? Napisałem, że w okresie 2 lat masz takie prawo, I JEŚLI JEST TO DLA CIEBIE WYGODNIEJSZE możesz z tego prawa skorzystać.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ale czy ktoś Ciebie zmusza do egzekwowania gwarancji u sprzedawcy ?


No właśnie nie chciał bym wskazywać palcami ale tak:



> Sprzedwca. Masz pełne prawo wysłać mu uszkodzony towar.

----------


## fotohobby

To widzę u Kolegi  spore problemy z czyteniem, że zrozumieniem, na przyszłośc będę wiedział.
Od kiedy "masz prawo"="jesteś zmuszony" ?

Moźe Ci to umknęło, ale napisałem w kolejnym poście:



> Sprzedawcę (wykonawcę) możesz mieć dwie ulice dalej i *może to być wygodniejsze*

----------


## marcinbbb

Ja też przedstawiłem swoją sytuację że sprzedawcę i instalatora mam 230 km od domu a do serwisu było 60 km. Dodatkowo jakoś nie uśmiechało mi się opóźniać procesu naprawy sprzętu o tydzień lub więcej czasu. A tak w poniedziałek wysłałem sprzęt a nowy miałem w domu w piątek w sumie zeszło się 5 dni z czego około 3 dni inwerter spędził w podróży.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Zamiast czytać doniesienia prasowe może warto sprawdzić jak ta SUPER NOWA WERSJA PROGRAMU od 15 maja działa. 
> Ludzie którzy poskładali wnioski jeszcze w drugiej połowie maja nie odstali nawet potwierdzenia że ich wniosek został rozpatrzony, te 30 dni to fikcja !
> A co dopiero mówić o rozliczeni wniosku o płatność, Kompletny wniosek potrafi być rozpatrywany w takich Katowicach nawet pół roku. To jest kpina z ludzi.


Na razie być może działa nawet gorzej niż stara bo wniosków jest mniej  :wink:  

Nie chodzi tu o media. Wprowadzili zmiany żeby było łatwiej i szybciej. Tam też pracują tylko ludzie, którzy dostali nowe regulaminy do nauki. Jak się rozhulają elektroniczne wnioski, to może już nie będzie takich opóźnień i 30 dni nie będzie fikcją.

Co do Polsatu, de facto fotowoltaiką zajmuje się firma bodajże Alledo przejęta przez polsat w zeszłym roku. Więc salony stacjonarne będą pewnie tylko punktami sprzedaży, bo na stronie polsatu fotowoltaiki się nie kupi

----------


## d7d

A w Alledo fotowoltaiką zajmuje się GEO Solar  :big grin:

----------


## _Grisza_

> ... Jak się rozhulają elektroniczne wnioski, to może już nie będzie takich opóźnień i 30 dni nie będzie fikcją.


To może Cię uświadomię.
Wszystkie wnioski składane elektronicznie przez portal GOV.PL  są fizycznie drukowane i cały obieg dokumentów pomiędzy poszczególnymi komórkami w Funduszu odbywa papierowo. 

Budżetówka ciągle jeszcze tkwi w latach 90-tych, dlatego wygląda to tak a nie inaczej.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Co do Polsatu, de facto fotowoltaiką zajmuje się firma bodajże Alledo przejęta przez polsat w zeszłym roku. Więc salony stacjonarne będą pewnie tylko punktami sprzedaży, bo na stronie polsatu fotowoltaiki się nie kupi


Myślę, że Polsat powinien zająć się tylko PV, nawet loga nie musi zmieniać. 
Z TV niech już dadzą sobie spokój, bo albo kodują, albo więcej reklam niż docelowej treści.

----------


## _Grisza_

> A tak w poniedziałek wysłałem sprzęt a nowy miałem w domu w piątek w sumie zeszło się 5 dni z czego około 3 dni inwerter spędził w podróży.


A ja czekałem na wymianę wentyla we Froniusie 3 miesiące, bo sami nie wiedzieli kto ma to zrobić. 
PS.
Nowy wentyl to taki sam paździerz jak stary, warczy jak stara sieczkarnia.

----------


## Stanowska

> A do mnie podchodzą sąsiedzi, pytając "czy mi się to sprawdza"


Powiedz, że tak nie do końca, bo niedługo będziesz miał 250V w gniazdkach  :wink:

----------


## kryzys

> Myślę, że Polsat powinien zająć się tylko PV, nawet loga nie musi zmieniać. 
> Z TV niech już dadzą sobie spokój, bo albo kodują, albo więcej reklam niż docelowej treści.


A nie przyszło ci na myśl że oni mają kanały kodowane w pakiecie na których nie ma reklam tak samo jak nc+ , wykup sobie pakiet i reklam nie masz .

----------


## _Grisza_

> A nie przyszło ci na myśl że oni mają kanały kodowane w pakiecie na których nie ma reklam tak samo jak nc+ , wykup sobie pakiet i reklam nie masz .


Jesteś z Polsatu ? Masz paszport ?

----------


## kryzys

Naturliś .

----------


## marcinbbb

> A ja czekałem na wymianę wentyla we Froniusie 3 miesiące, bo sami nie wiedzieli kto ma to zrobić. 
> PS.
> Nowy wentyl to taki sam paździerz jak stary, warczy jak stara sieczkarnia.


Właśnie z tego powodu należy powiedzieć że Fronius nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem ze względu na hałas. Chińczyki mają pasywne chłodzenie, i gwarancję 10 lat o czym się przekonałem po 6 latach od instalacji.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> To może Cię uświadomię.
> Wszystkie wnioski składane elektronicznie przez portal GOV.PL  są fizycznie drukowane i cały obieg dokumentów pomiędzy poszczególnymi komórkami w Funduszu odbywa papierowo. 
> 
> Budżetówka ciągle jeszcze tkwi w latach 90-tych, dlatego wygląda to tak a nie inaczej.


Szczerze mówiąc mam nadzieję i liczę na to, że to nieprawda, bo gdyby tak było, to cały mechanizm uruchamiania elektronicznego kanału były pozbawiony sensu. Zresztą, uruchomienie kanału elektronicznego w Moim Prądzie tłumaczone było tym, że opóźnienia spowodowane są niekompletnymi papierowymi wnioskami, które zalały nfos przed końcem pierwszego naboru. Dlatego ciężko mi uwierzyć, że sobie drukują. Myślę, że opóźnienia wynikają z tego, że po prostu jest dużo wniosków i nie nadążają.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Szczerze mówiąc mam nadzieję i liczę na to, że to nieprawda, bo gdyby tak było, to cały mechanizm uruchamiania elektronicznego kanału były pozbawiony sensu. Zresztą, uruchomienie kanału elektronicznego w Moim Prądzie tłumaczone było tym, że opóźnienia spowodowane są niekompletnymi papierowymi wnioskami, które zalały nfos przed końcem pierwszego naboru. Dlatego ciężko mi uwierzyć, że sobie drukują. Myślę, że opóźnienia wynikają z tego, że po prostu jest dużo wniosków i nie nadążają.



Ty masz nadzieję , myślisz że tak nie jest, że to nieprawda.  Ja natomiast wiem, że tak jest. W Funduszu do drukowania wniosków zostały nawet stworzone specjalne etaty.

Ja np. zostałem wezwany o uzupełnienie wniosku o załącznik. Tylko że ja go załączyłem, z resztą w portalu GOV to widać. Okazało się po prostu, że "dziewczyny nie wydrukowały".

----------


## marcinbbb

Ja szczerze szanuję Konsultanta Viessmiana za jego stronniczość że widzi jak bardzo świat jest piękny i kolorowy, że wnioski obsługuje sztuczna inteligencja i przelewa pieniądze natychmiast po spełnieniu około 95% poprawności wyliczeń. 

Szkoda tylko że firma viessman to ledwo utrzymujący się na powierzchni statek - ceny zaporowe, produkują już wszystko od kolektorów słonecznych, przez kotły na gaz ziemny i LPG, przez pompy ciepła na PV skończywszy. O czymś zapomniałem tak o grzejnikach i wentylacji. A jak stare powiedzenie mówi jeśli coś jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego i jasko wskazuje to rynek Niemiecki używane urządzenia tej firmy sprzedają się na potęgę. Ludzie tego sprzętu się pozbywają z jakiegoś powodu może napisze nam o tym Viessman (on pewnie stwierdzi że wymieniają na nowe tej samej firmy ).

Przypadkiem jestem posiadaczem kilku sztuk tych paneli nawet nie wiecie jakie to badziew. Czy dacie wiarę że instalacja o mocy 0,6kW miesięcznie produkuje max 50kWh jaką to da wydajność? 50 / 0,6kWp = 83kWh/kWp i to w lepszych miesiącach pomyślcie. Oczywiście viessman twierdzi że wszystko jest ok nie oni montowali i to nie ich sprzęt. Pokazując naklejkę ich paneli i ich numerów seryjnych stwierdzają że oni potrzebują PV zakupy. Przecież firma ubezpieczeniowa nie przelewa mi kasy abym se kupił co chce tylko płacy tyle ile uważa za sprzęt porównywalny nie gorszy.Patrząc na cenę w 2015r za Suntechy płaciłem dużo, bardzo dużo teraz kosztują jeszcze więcej, ale to były suntech 275W a viessman na 310W i niby są lepsze  :wink:

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Dziękuję za zainteresowanie kondycją firmy. Nie potrzebnie się Pan martwi i nie o tym jest wątek. 

Jeżeli chodzi o wnioski, to oczywiste, że obsługują je ludzie, a nie sztuczna inteligencja. Jeżeli faktycznie je drukują, to i tak rozpatrywanie przebiega szybciej, bo wnioski są czytelnie wypełnione - na komputerze, a nie jako bazgroły - długopisem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Sprzedwca. Masz pełne prawo wysłać mu uszkodzony towar.


Gwarantem jest gwarant - w przypadku towaru zazwyczaj jest to producent albo importer. Należy sprawdzić w karcie gwarancyjnej. 
Mylisz gwarancję z rękojmią. Warto korzystać z tego uprawnienia, które jest korzystniejsze (zazwyczaj gwarancja).

----------


## _Grisza_

> Jeżeli faktycznie je drukują, to i tak rozpatrywanie przebiega szybciej, bo wnioski są czytelnie wypełnione - na komputerze, a nie jako bazgroły - długopisem.


Kierując się tą logiką można było narzucić ludziom wypełniać wnioski na maszynie do pisania. 
LITOŚCI !!!  :bash:

----------


## Mariuszste

Polsat? Jestem zaskoczony

----------


## GracjanRoz

Również nie slyszałem wcześniej o tym

----------


## Aydin

No i co, temat umarł, czy przeniósł się gdzie indziej?
W 2020 roku Polsat dopiero wchodził na ten rynek, ale mamy już kolejny rok i może ktoś korzystający z ich usług się wypowie?

Ja robiłem kilka wycen PV w ub. roku, a na początku tego również w polsatowskim Esoleo. Cena za 9,9kWp z montażem 42 tys. więc porównywalna z innymi wycenami, które w ub. roku opiewały na 41-45 tys.
Z plusów (nomen omen) jakie widzę, to rabaty za pakiet usług Polsatu/Plusa/Esoleo itp. (SmartDom). A czytając komentarze użytkowników różnych innych systemów PV można stwierdzić, że nie ma idealnego: taniego, wydajnego, bezawaryjnego, z długą i łatwo egzekwowaną gwarancją. W przypadku Polsatu to prawdopodobieństwo jest większe - firma polska, istniejąca na rynku wiele lat (i raczej nie zwijająca żagli). Do tego najbardziej kuszące jest owe 100% odbioru produkcji, choć to umowa promocyjna na 2 lata. Później jednak ma także być możliwość odbioru pełnej nadprodukcji. Szkoda, że nie działają już ponad 2 lata, żeby były rzetelne opinie użytkowników w temacie warunków przedłużania umowy.

Kto wie (to moje domysły), czy nie okaże się, że rezygnując z umowy na telefon, internet czy telewizję nie straci się tej promocji w przyszłości...

----------

